# TBT's Halloween 2020 Event Part One Has Begun!



## Chris (Oct 24, 2020)

Part one of our two-part Halloween 2020 event has arrived! The Czar of Halloween has been hard at work all month getting things ready for All Hallows Eve. Over the past few days we have heard banging and clanging, buzzing and crashing, and all sorts of other strange sounds coming from the direction of the abandoned Bell Tree Manor. Just what is he doing in there? We tried daring each other to check it out, but we were all too scared. Could you go over to *The Woods* and take a look for us? It's okay if you're too afraid, we are too. If you go, please watch your step, we do not want to see what would happen if someone were to upset Jack's festivities...

Either head on over to *The Woods* yourself, or click on the banners below, to be taken to the three activities that make up part one of our Halloween event!



​
We have other treats in store for you ahead of the launch of part two of our Halloween event on *October 31st*, so do keep checking back throughout the week to see what else is coming! We hope you enjoy everything that we have in store for you this spooky season.

​


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 24, 2020)

Always look forward seeing the banners/artwork for these. Thanks for celebrating with us!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm so glad to be around for another Halloween event! Ty staff for putting this together


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 24, 2020)

I can’t believe how amazing and dedicated the staff team are 

I have only been part of the forum since nh (made account but scared to post) and I am amazed at how this site is run and all the lovely people here.

Just thank you, for all your hard work on the summer fare, now Halloween (and maybe Christmas?)You are getting us through this global pandemic


----------



## mogyay (Oct 24, 2020)

goldie in the ghost outfit is just about the most wholesome and least scary thing i have ever seen   she is trying her best though and that is what's important


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 24, 2020)

Um... Why are you so scared to go inside the manor? Just go in and ask Jack nicely what he’s doing. Unless you’re scared of the manor not following proper building safety codes. Now *that* is scary.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2020)

omg yes I can't wait to do this!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Yo I was made to go into the woods; I live in ‘em!


----------



## John Wick (Oct 24, 2020)

We totally need The Woods skin folks. ^_^


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 24, 2020)

WHOO! I’m so happy that you guys are hosting another event after the amazing TBT Fair we had. I thought you guys were gonna just hibernate until next spring after all the work you guys did!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 25, 2020)

I want to thank the staff for their hard work putting this together. I know it just started, but I want to say it now since this has lifted my spirits up so much. The last couple of days I’ve been under the weather and for a couple months I have generally been not feeling well since my dad and I stopped talking to each other and still aren’t, and we were approaching the months when two of my cats had to be put to sleep three years ago, so I’ve been kinda up tight and high strung on anxiety. I’m seriously having a blast decorating the outside of my house, seeing people’s designs and the discussions. Thank you so much. I hope you all get some time to relax and have fun too .


----------



## amemome (Oct 26, 2020)

wahoo! I think this is my second halloween event (oops for being super MIA on the forum)  excited to virtually trick-or-treat!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Man this place is becoming homier and homier by the minute... I love it! I bet those who were hoping for something like this are happy too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2020)

This new theme looks incredible!  Very spooky and pleasing to the eyes.  Thank you to whoever made it.


----------



## milktae (Oct 29, 2020)

The theme looks so cool :0


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 29, 2020)

omg i love the header   it's lunchtime where i'm at tho so i cant fully appreciate it now LOL but im excited to see it tonight!!


----------



## John Wick (Oct 29, 2020)

Great new theme!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 29, 2020)

_This theme makes me wish Halloween was year round. _


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 29, 2020)

omg I’m loving this dark theme so much! ( ื▿ ืʃƪ)~ෆ


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 29, 2020)

Ahhhh, the new theme is fantastic! Thanks to whoever made it!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 29, 2020)

See everyone, we can't escape The Woods after all!

Special thanks to @Laudine for designing the majority of this new theme and for helping me put it together!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2020)

THE WOODS ARE BACK BABYYYYY! I love how this looks eeee


----------



## Horus (Oct 29, 2020)

I live for the few days that TBT looks beautiful like this.


----------



## deana (Oct 29, 2020)

Everything about this is so good


----------



## eggie_ (Oct 29, 2020)

the new theme looks so good!! am excited for halloweennnn


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 29, 2020)

@Laudine  

New woods theme is amazing! Thanks Laudine and @Jeremy!!!


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2020)

petition to make this theme permanent,,


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 29, 2020)

yo, that new banner is god-tier


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2020)

This looks amazing!


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2020)

Bless this beautiful woods theme I’m gonna cry when it and the backdrops disappear


----------



## grayacnh (Oct 29, 2020)

Let's just make Halloween a forever thing


----------



## pochy (Oct 29, 2020)

wow the forum looks so spooky i love it!!


----------



## SarahSays (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow! What a pleasant (or rather, unpleasant ) surprise!

Thank you to the amazing staff for putting this together! I’m officially in the Halloween mood


----------



## cornimer (Oct 29, 2020)

This theme looks unreal! Extra spooky  Amazing job Laudine, Jeremy and everyone else involved!!!


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 29, 2020)

Love the new banner/theme!


----------



## Venn (Oct 29, 2020)

The Woods looks great! I was surprised when I logged on today xD


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 29, 2020)

I love the new banner! Super spooky and cool!


----------



## Piggleton (Oct 29, 2020)

Woah! The dark theme surprised me. I really like it!


----------



## mocha. (Oct 29, 2020)

Thought I'd accessed the wrong site for a sec lol! love the dark theme ♡


----------



## Giddy (Oct 29, 2020)

Gotta say, I just love the new fourms banner, it is so beautiful and eerie at the same time. Definitely one of my top favourite banners!


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 29, 2020)

lovin this theme!!


----------



## digimon (Oct 29, 2020)

new theme looks fantastic!! i could cry tbh, it's so good ; _ ;


----------



## Mayor Ng (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow! Splendid work with the Halloween theme, loving the vibe. Unfortunately, I'm not able to participate as I have a whole day of classes for my Master's program on Halloween itself and the workload is just terrible  I'll check back on Halloween night for part 2 of the event and see what the TBTers are enjoying this time around


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2020)

petition to keep this banner year round pls and ty


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

Okey the tree’s been decorated; now we wait to see how we’re going to be tricked


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 30, 2020)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN ​


----------



## xara (Oct 30, 2020)

i would pay literally all of my tbt for a miniature version of that tree


----------



## John Wick (Oct 31, 2020)

We totally need dead trees back in NH!

The banner reminded me how much I miss them. ^_^


----------



## Rosch (Oct 31, 2020)

Just curious if the part two will involve the in-game Halloween event, because on my side of the globe, I already finished trick or treating with my villagers and it's probably November 1st by the time the other half of these forum events are laid out...


----------



## Azrael (Oct 31, 2020)

Seriously!? The banner just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 31, 2020)

ah! the banner looks especially cool right now!!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 31, 2020)

oo we have pumpkins on our sidebar :^D can't wait for part 2 of the event ♡


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 31, 2020)

Part 2 waiting hype! 

edit: Just noticed we have pumpkin counters now!​


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 31, 2020)

HYPE HYPE HYPE
also im excited for the reveal of the new potion!! LOVE the color!!


----------



## grah (Oct 31, 2020)

here to HYPE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

Ooh...with pumpkins being around is there a chance for more soup? (0(o )0 )


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2020)

Jack come out we need you


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 31, 2020)

_Something tells me that's not Jack..._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 31, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> _Something tells me that's not Jack..._


You definitely called it lol


----------



## oak (Oct 31, 2020)

Imma be participating in part 2 while working so this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 31, 2020)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  IT LOOKS SO COOL!!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 31, 2020)

Shops down, I wonder what will happen.


----------



## Fye (Oct 31, 2020)

Wonder if we can buy pumpkin cupcakes with the pumpkin currency


----------



## Asarena (Oct 31, 2020)

Shop down and pumpkin currency... I can't wait to see what they have in store for us~


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 31, 2020)

Ahhhh noooo I have to work tonight. I hope this isn't just for tonight and I miss the whole thing 

_That's the real horror kids, corporate America_


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 31, 2020)

I can’t wait for TBT’s 8th Annual Easter Egg Hunt: Pumpkin Edition!


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 31, 2020)

aaah this is so exciting! hopefully i don't fall asleep and miss it


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 31, 2020)

I never would've imagined a pumpkin hunt but it's exactly what I never knew I needed!
TBT is hitting all the vibes with this year's events

You guys are literally making this year

collectibles are gone


----------

